# female azurueus help



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

I have a female azureus that has been looking gravid for quite some time now. I would say for about 3-4 weeks. She is about 10-12 months of age. I have placed her with a calling male cobalt just to try to get her to release them (if it is eggs that is making her fat) but she did not show any interest, nor did she release her eggs. I did not see her eat tonight. She was under the driftwood where she usually sleeps at night but I did see her move around when the flies would go under there. I just never saw her go after them. I did see her eat another female's eggs the other day. And she has previously squashed eggs that were not hers before. If she comes out from under the wood tomorrow I will take a picture of her to post. Her belly seems to be the only swollen thing right now. 

Is there anything i can try to coax her to lay her eggs if she is holding them.

Candy


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

Doing a few heavy mistings for a few days may do the trick. Maybe she's been eating eggs for longer than you know of and she's getting fat off of them?


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

OK got her out..here are several photos to see different views. Some look like bloat, others just look fat, some look like egg bound. maybe I am just paranoid since I lost my first one and the only way I knew she was ill was bloat. Any suggestions?
















































Candy


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

She definitely looks gravid to me. My female azureus gets that big right before she drops eggs. Do you have coco-huts/laying sites in there for her? I would also second what Tim mentioned - increasing misting may convince her it's time to lay those eggs.

Best of luck with her!


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

She does have 2 coco huts to choose from. I am running a fresh container of RO water now so I can spray the tank heavily.
Candy


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

I have been spraying the tank heavily since yesterday and she will not eat. She is now soaking in water. This just isn't looking good. 
Candy


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

UPDATE:
She looks thinner and her belly is kind of jiggly when she moves. Take a look at the pics and tell me what you think...

















I found 2 eggs that I am pretty certain are her eggs. They were behind where she has been hiding for the past 2 days.

This is the one that makes me question if she still has eggs or not.

















candy


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

At least you've found a few eggs. She definitely looks gravid still in the last two pics. Maybe you'll find a few more eggs back there soon.


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Good news. She is back to normal size and came out of her hiding place to eat tonight.
Candy


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

i dont think that looks like the bloat at all, she just looks extremely healthy(LOL) nice and fat and she for sure looks thinner than she did so im guessing its not the bloat...good luck


----------



## frogsanddogs (Jun 21, 2008)

Congratulations Candy!... I'm so happy to hear she's doing better!


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

oh yeah i forgot to say Congrats on the eggs as well!!


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

Glad to hear she's doing ok. Keep your eyes peeled for more eggs! My female has gotten quite good at stashing them all over the tank.


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

Females will often sit in water before & after laying eggs. Wouldn't freak out if you see it happen again.

One comment, you seem to be moving her around quite a bit; in 2 or 3 different tanks, out of the tank on different surfaces for pictures, etc.... If she had been ill, each move, touch could increase her stress level and possibly rip/tear the skin. Just be careful about moving them around so much.


----------

